# CI2 R2 Carbide Inserts



## Indiana_Parrothead (Apr 4, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone has a good (cheap) source for the EWT Ci2 R2 size carbide inserts. These are the smaller ones than most use. Global Tooling carries the Ci2 size but only in square not radius. 

The larger size Ci1 are pretty easy to find at good prices, the Ci2 R2 not so easy.

Thanks, Mike


----------



## steve worcester (Apr 5, 2014)

See if Byrd Tool has one


----------



## lwalper (Apr 6, 2014)

They're available, but many of these places sell only in boxes of 10. Get a box - you'll use 'em sooner or later.


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Apr 6, 2014)

lwalper said:


> They're available, but many of these places sell only in boxes of 10. Get a box - you'll use 'em sooner or later.



I don't have an issue with buying a box, but I can't find the Ci2 R2 size. Lots of places have the Ci1 R2 but not the Ci2

Mike


----------



## bgio13 (Apr 6, 2014)

I get them at my local Woodcraft store. I've found that other stores like Rockler and PSI carry inserts but I am not sure if they are made by EWT or not. There are vendors here that carry inserts but again I'm not sure if they are the EWT, hope this helps,

Bill


----------



## shastastan (Apr 6, 2014)

I bought some from Global Tooling and they have radius edges.  However, I'm not sure that they are the size you are looking for.  You can check their web page.  I bought the "byrd" ones.  They are larger than my EWT Pen rougher though.

Carbide Insert Knives - Global Tooling


----------



## shastastan (Apr 30, 2014)

Did the OP find a good source for those replacements?

I got some larger ones at Global Tool.  Does anyone know where to get a good deal on the circle-shaped cutters?  I use those quite a bit in addition to the square/radius shapes.


----------



## Jim Burr (Apr 30, 2014)

Capt Eddie has some great prices...not sure of the sizes, but worth a look.


----------



## alinc100 (Apr 30, 2014)

Indiana_Parrothead said:


> I was wondering if anyone has a good (cheap) source for the EWT Ci2 R2 size carbide inserts. These are the smaller ones than most use. Global Tooling carries the Ci2 size but only in square not radius.
> 
> The larger size Ci1 are pretty easy to find at good prices, the Ci2 R2 not so easy.
> 
> Thanks, Mike




Can you be more specific on the size? I have called Global Carbide and have gotten  cutters, that are not stocked by Global but they can get from Germany I believe. They were about $3 a cutter which is still cheap. I believe they are 15 mm x 15 mm with a 50mm radius. I'll bet if enough people ask they would carry others/order.


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Apr 30, 2014)

I did end up getting cutters from Capt Eddie. He had good prices and the shipping was fast. The size (Ci2) ends up being 10.5x10.5 mm. I have not heard anything back from Azcarbide but I think they are still supposed to get this size in the middle of May. Capt Eddie does also carry the round cutters but I didn't look to close at the sizes.

Mike


----------



## plano_harry (Apr 30, 2014)

Indiana_Parrothead said:


> I was wondering if anyone has a good (cheap) source for the EWT Ci2 R2 size carbide inserts. These are the smaller ones than most use. Global Tooling carries the Ci2 size but only in square not radius.
> 
> The larger size Ci1 are pretty easy to find at good prices, the Ci2 R2 not so easy.
> 
> Thanks, Mike



Mike, Global has R4 (100mm radius) for $2.65.  Search for Byrd Shelix.  They are the sharpest cutters I have ever used and last forever.  You will get used to them.


----------



## shastastan (May 2, 2014)

Jim Burr said:


> Capt Eddie has some great prices...not sure of the sizes, but worth a look.



I agree with the prices.  I'm looking for round cutters.  I sent a contact to Capt. Eddie noting the 2 sizes that I have and he responded with the sizes that he has.  Neither will work on my tools.  I'm thinking that the tool makers have done some research to insure that their specialty sizes are not always available from other sources.  It's a different story for the larger square cutters and I got a good deal on some from Global Tool.  I am going to do my own sharpening on the cutters that I have and use them as long as I can though.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (May 2, 2014)

shastastan said:


> I agree with the prices.  I'm looking for round cutters.  I sent a contact to Capt. Eddie noting the 2 sizes that I have and he responded with the sizes that he has.  Neither will work on my tools.  I'm thinking that the tool makers have done some research to insure that their specialty sizes are not always available from other sources.  It's a different story for the larger square cutters and I got a good deal on some from Global Tool.  I am going to do my own sharpening on the cutters that I have and use them as long as I can though.



I'm looking for round cutters for the EWT mini finisher.  Ci3 I believe. If this is what you're looking for too, let me know if you find a good source.


----------



## avbill (May 2, 2014)

is not common sense  that you can sharpen these carbon with a flat diamond sharpener


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (May 2, 2014)

Dan Masshardt said:


> shastastan said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with the prices.  I'm looking for round cutters.  I sent a contact to Capt. Eddie noting the 2 sizes that I have and he responded with the sizes that he has.  Neither will work on my tools.  I'm thinking that the tool makers have done some research to insure that their specialty sizes are not always available from other sources.  It's a different story for the larger square cutters and I got a good deal on some from Global Tool.  I am going to do my own sharpening on the cutters that I have and use them as long as I can though.
> ...


 
Dan, try azcarbide (AZ Carbide - Carbide Cutters and Inserts for Woodturning Tools) they do have that size. 

Mike


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (May 2, 2014)

avbill said:


> is not common sense  that you can sharpen these carbon with a flat diamond sharpener


 
Hi Bill, yes I know that I can sharpen them on a diamond stone and have, but after so many times they start to get a little thin.

Mike


----------



## Dan Masshardt (May 2, 2014)

avbill said:


> is not common sense  that you can sharpen these carbon with a flat diamond sharpener



I do sharpen mine with this method.  

I don't find that it's as good as new though.  The resharpened ones dull more quickly in my experience. 

Even when sharpening them, it's nice to have a few  so you you can just change it out and ten sharpen a few at a time.


----------



## shastastan (May 3, 2014)

Dan Masshardt said:


> avbill said:
> 
> 
> > is not common sense  that you can sharpen these carbon with a flat diamond sharpener
> ...



Exactly, Dan.  This is why I want a few (probably 3 extras) ready to go. Seems that I seem to be shifting over to carbide tools more and more all the time so they are getting the most use of my lathe chisels.


----------



## avbill (May 3, 2014)

Here's my dumb question;

What is the difference between these two cutting edges

15-R2    from wood chuck pro..
ci2 -R2   that it seems can be picked up anywhere?


is one smaller in size?
Can either be used on a woodchuck pro?

Just for my education

thanks


----------



## KenV (May 3, 2014)

avbill said:


> Here's my dumb question;
> 
> What is the difference between these two cutting edges
> 
> ...





A few years ago, the grain size on the carbide inserts was different.   The technology has moved forward and the finer "nano grain" carbides are pretty readily available now.

Chief difference is price and minimum order quantity.   The brick and mortar outlet have to charge more (as do those who retail through the brick and mortar stores) because of overhead and the services they provide.  

15 mm 2 inch radius is the pretty much the same material and the difference between sources has diminished dramatically.


----------



## shastastan (May 4, 2014)

I just ordered a couple of round ones from AZ Carbide.  These are more costly than Capt. Eddie.  The reason I went to AZ was that they had the correct screw sizes.  I was not aware that the same size cutters might have different mounting screw sizes.  10-24 is not the same as 8-32.  Just saying..


----------



## Leatherman1998 (May 4, 2014)

shastastan said:


> I just ordered a couple of round ones from AZ Carbide.  These are more costly than Capt. Eddie.  The reason I went to AZ was that they had the correct screw sizes.  I was not aware that the same size cutters might have different mounting screw sizes.  10-24 is not the same as 8-32.  Just saying..



Not to be rude, but why don't you save the original screw?


----------



## Dan Masshardt (May 4, 2014)

Leatherman1998 said:


> Not to be rude, but why don't you save the original screw?



I save and reuses the original.  But they can strip out. I think kits recommended to use new screws.


----------



## DDrag50 (May 5, 2014)

Indiana_Parrothead said:


> I was wondering if anyone has a good (cheap) source for the EWT Ci2 R2 size carbide inserts. These are the smaller ones than most use. Global Tooling carries the Ci2 size but only in square not radius.
> 
> The larger size Ci1 are pretty easy to find at good prices, the Ci2 R2 not so easy.
> 
> Thanks, Mike



I got mine from Capt. Eddie Castelin...

http://www.eddiecastelin.com/


----------



## shastastan (May 5, 2014)

Leatherman1998 said:


> shastastan said:
> 
> 
> > I just ordered a couple of round ones from AZ Carbide.  These are more costly than Capt. Eddie.  The reason I went to AZ was that they had the correct screw sizes.  I was not aware that the same size cutters might have different mounting screw sizes.  10-24 is not the same as 8-32.  Just saying..
> ...



Oh, I use the original screws.  I was just pointing our that if you have a tool that uses 8-32 screws that a 10-24 screw isn't going to work.  I'm also concerned that the hole in the cutter matches up with original screw size.  My tools are fairly new so I'm really not concerned if a screw comes with a cutter.  I have to remember to be careful so that I don't loose the screw though.


----------



## kovalcik (May 5, 2014)

For future consideration, 10-24 and 8-32 screws are readily available at your corner hardware store for a few cents (literally) each.


----------



## shastastan (May 5, 2014)

kovalcik said:


> For future consideration, 10-24 and 8-32 screws are readily available at your corner hardware store for a few cents (literally) each.



Thanks Tom.  I live in a small town and the selection here is not too good.  I have both torx and allen heads on my carbide tools.  

I remember when the govt. said we were going to metric.  The country just ignored that and here we are still using the same archaic system.  Canada finally changed over.  I wish we had a base 10 system here.  I guess I can understand why there was resistance though given what I huge cost for re-tooling it is.  Sorry for the digression.


----------



## shastastan (May 6, 2014)

I received my order from AZ Carbide today.  I ordered 2 sizes of round cutters.  I guessed right on one, but the other was too big for my Harrison tool.  AZ Carbide shipped the same day and has excellent customer service.  They are letting me exchange the wrong size I ordered for the correct size.  Very fair knowledgeable,  and understanding folks, IMO.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (May 6, 2014)

shastastan said:


> I received my order from AZ Carbide today.  I ordered 2 sizes of round cutters.  I guessed right on one, but the other was too big for my Harrison tool.  AZ Carbide shipped the same day and has excellent customer service.  They are letting me exchange the wrong size I ordered for the correct size.  Very fair knowledgeable,  and understanding folks, IMO.



Is one of them for the ci3 easy wood tool?


----------



## shastastan (May 6, 2014)

Dan Masshardt said:


> shastastan said:
> 
> 
> > I received my order from AZ Carbide today.  I ordered 2 sizes of round cutters.  I guessed right on one, but the other was too big for my Harrison tool.  AZ Carbide shipped the same day and has excellent customer service.  They are letting me exchange the wrong size I ordered for the correct size.  Very fair knowledgeable,  and understanding folks, IMO.
> ...



The invoice says CI3, but it's the small round one and the cutter fits just fine.  I use that tool a lot.  I have the Harrison Specialties round tool also, but I seem to have to do the finer cleanup/finishing with the smaller tools.  This is probably due to my lack of ability.


----------



## daleaz (Feb 18, 2015)

The Ci2-R cutter can be found here 2" Radius Carbide Insert 11mm, Ci2-R2 Replacement - AZ Carbide


----------

